# Scenic picture thread



## BigFir (Sep 30, 2016)

Hey all, lets see some pics of the areas where we all live. I like to see the extreme difference in our climates around North America and beyond.

I'll start.
View from backyard.



The southern interior of BC is semi-arid desert in a lot of areas of the valley bottoms. Climates change dramatically with elevation.


----------



## BigFir (Sep 30, 2016)

This is an hours drive and half hour sled ride to the west of home...In April!


----------



## BigFir (Sep 30, 2016)

And plenty of excellent lakes with big Rainbows...


----------



## BigFir (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Lake Girl (Oct 1, 2016)

View from the deck about a week ago ...


Went rapelling with the kids on a rock face of an island up the lake a couple of years ago


----------



## BigFir (Oct 1, 2016)

That rainbow is an awesome shot!


----------



## begreen (Oct 1, 2016)

There is so much gorgeous scenery out here that I don't know where to start. This is from a recent trip to the coast. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








and this is just over the hill from our house


----------



## fbelec (Oct 2, 2016)

i don't have a view even close to what you all put up these are some really nice shots. some look like post cards. beautiful keep em coming so i can dream.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 2, 2016)

Out the front door of the family cabin.


----------



## Lake Girl (Oct 2, 2016)

BigFir said:


> Climates change dramatically with elevation.


Went through Yellowstone this summer (July 10th) and noted the change in temperature from the valley to the top of Beartooth Pass at elevation 10,947.  Surrounding peaks are around 12,000.  The shorts and sweatshirt were just not enough with the wind.  Noticed the snow blowers & plows on the side of the highway going up but figured that was the way they stored them ... wrong.  The pass was closed the next day due to snow  Highway is generally closed October to April!



BigFir said:


> That rainbow is an awesome shot!


Very distinctive bands of colour on that one.  It was actually a double rainbow but the second one was pretty faint.


----------



## Jags (Oct 3, 2016)

Front yard at the cabin...



View from the front yard...


----------



## begreen (Oct 3, 2016)

Sweet. I'd love to have a lake cabin.


----------



## Jags (Oct 3, 2016)

begreen said:


> Sweet. I'd love to have a lake cabin.



Or river, maybe???  That is backwaters of the mighty Mississippi (in my pics).  That view goes for 27 miles before I need to lock through.


----------



## Lake Girl (Oct 3, 2016)

Early into our marriage, Hubby and I could have bought his parent's place on Rainy Lake ... about an hour car & boat ride from where we lived.  While lots of good memories were there, we had been trying to look after it when extended family required assistance sending his parents to TO.  Very difficult to look after our house and the lake cabin.  We chose to have one house, at the lake, but with a longer commute for work.  Commute proved to be good thinking time ...  Unfortunately, circumstances have changed and, instead of having one property, we have three.  Condo in Winnipeg for kids for university and corner lot that was owned by a nephew.  It was a good plan while it lasted


----------



## jb6l6gc (Oct 3, 2016)

Dunnville Ontario check in here!


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 3, 2016)

Ha!  Somebody else here is crazy enough to sit out on a frozen lake!    I'm counting down the time until freeze up!


----------



## jb6l6gc (Oct 3, 2016)

EatenByLimestone said:


> Ha!  Somebody else here is crazy enough to sit out on a frozen lake!    I'm counting down the time until freeze up!


Ya man I love ice fishing Can't wait last year was barely any ice here. Year before I got to go a ton.  Hope this yr is good I'm prepared I have allot of wood and a new furnace in so bring on he cold.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 3, 2016)

Last weekend I pulled down my tip ups and jigging rods.  Its cooling down nicely this year, so far.  I'm hoping to get out by late december.


----------



## Lake Girl (Oct 3, 2016)

jb6l6gc said:


> Dunnville Ontario check in here!


Former Lowbanks gal here (Haldimand-Norfolk line on the lake to be exact).  Occasional scene of misspent youth was the Queens.  Future Hubby crewed out of Port Maitland for the gas rigs.

Not so much a fan of the frozen lake, preferred sailing and waterskiing or just making the boat "dance" on the waves.  Brother had a Glasspar G3 (14') with 125 Johnson ... and yes, she could dance!  Black and gold w/gold metal flake and she was a beauty...


----------



## Sprinter (Oct 3, 2016)

Great pics so far!

Mt Rainier:



Tulip farm near us:




Don't shoot - This is my orchard...




Christmas tree farm across the road:




Long Beach Peninsula when we lived there for a couple of years:




Long Beach - a makeshift fort made of driftwood over a few years:




Me at the helm of a USCG 47' Lifeboat when we lived near the Columbia River bar at Ilwaco, WA for a while.  I was a volunteer (Auxiliary) with the CG at the time.  The Bar can be both beautiful and treacherous at the same time (called the "graveyard of the Pacific" sometimes).  Did a lot of rescue work.  A helo in the background approaching.


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Oct 6, 2016)

Three shots looking away from the house in lil' Rolling Prarie, In.  
Being in the glacial cutouts close to Lake Michigan the roads out here are all roller coasters.
Behind the winter pic in the woods is a 40-50ft vertical dropoff with a dry riverbed at the base.
The other 96% of the state is dead flat.  LOL    The northern and southern counties in the state have postcard views.


----------



## drz1050 (Oct 7, 2016)

EatenByLimestone said:


> View attachment 184886
> 
> 
> Out the front door of the family cabin.



Gorgeous... is that Sacandaga? LG?


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 7, 2016)

drz1050 said:


> Gorgeous... is that Sacandaga? LG?



South end of Schroon.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Oct 12, 2016)

Our lake house view.  My home away from home and my favorite place to be. This has been in the family for 3 generations..as well as the house next to ours.
I can still see my grandfather smoking and having a drink on dock, even though he has passed for 20 years.


----------



## Lake Girl (Oct 12, 2016)

Looks like one of the Finger Lakes.  Big Sis spends a lot of time on Keuka ... where she met her Hubby at a Y camp.  Sail boat still moored on the lake


----------



## Swedishchef (Oct 12, 2016)

WOW! Super nice places.

Here are a couple from where I am right now: 200 KMs North of the Arctic Circle!


----------



## Sprinter (Oct 12, 2016)

Zowie, them are some Northern lights!


----------



## Swedishchef (Oct 12, 2016)

yes they are! Come on up to see them Inuvik, NWT


----------



## begreen (Oct 12, 2016)

Swedishchef said:


> WOW! Super nice places.
> 
> Here are a couple from where I am right now: 200 KMs North of the Arctic Circle!
> 
> ...


Aw, rub it in. I would be up all night with that light show.


----------



## Swedishchef (Oct 13, 2016)

The lights are quite frequent in this part of the world. And so far their effects have not worn off on my eyes...

It seems lots of people live in very beautiful parts. I'd love to go visit every person who has posted here!! lol. That would be an awesome road trip.

A


----------



## begreen (Oct 13, 2016)

There is a new solar storm heading this way. You will probably get another dazzler soon.


----------



## Swedishchef (Oct 13, 2016)

I read that tonight/tomorrow will be unreal. Too bad the clouds have arrived. Agh.


----------



## Woody Stover (Oct 19, 2016)

Scenic? Well, there are no mountains or rock outcroppings rising out of the water, and northern lights are pretty rare...but there are plenty of scenes.


----------



## Jags (Oct 19, 2016)

Eeeew! - whats all that white stuff covering everything in the third picture?


----------



## Woody Stover (Oct 19, 2016)

Jags said:


> Eeeew! - whats all that white stuff covering everything in the third picture?


Northern IL? I think you know all too well what that is.  I moved here after 30 yrs. in WI, and thought I had moved to the tropics. Once in a while the white stuff will hang around for more than a few days, but not too often. It's pretty when it comes down wet and sticks to the trees...and then goes away.


----------



## Dobish (Oct 31, 2016)

the alarm went off at work yesterday morning and I had to check things out... no burglars, but I did get to see this view


----------



## Woody Stover (Oct 31, 2016)

Dobish said:


> the alarm went off at work yesterday morning and I had to check things out... no burglars, but I did get to see this view


"This is the city...Golden, Colorado. I work here. I carry a badge."


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 6, 2016)

Here's a few from PA


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 7, 2016)

One of the things I miss living in NW Ontario ... we don't have the variety of deciduous trees so we don't have those amazing colours!  Thanks for the share and I enjoyed the scenic country drive


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 7, 2016)

Lake Girl said:


> One of the things I miss living in NW Ontario ... we don't have the variety of deciduous trees so we don't have those amazing colours!  Thanks for the share and I enjoyed the scenic country drive


No problemo


----------



## Knots (Nov 9, 2016)

Views from Mount Kineo in the middle of Moosehead Lake.  Early last spring…


----------



## Swedishchef (Nov 12, 2016)

Hogwildz said:


> Here's a few from PA


 Those are beautiful pictures. Thanks for making me homesick for back in the land of Maple trees! haha.

Andrew


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 12, 2016)

Swedishchef said:


> Those are beautiful pictures. Thanks for making me homesick for back in the land of Maple trees! haha.
> 
> Andrew


The view is drastically diminishing now. It is a beautiful sight, shame it only lasts so long.


----------



## blacktail (Nov 12, 2016)

One of fall colors at Howard Miller Steelhead park on the Skagit Tuesday, one random shot if fall color from hunting late last month, and a couple from exploring on my bike during summer.


----------



## BigFir (Nov 14, 2016)

Out scouting next season's wood above my house. Had to throw in a shot of Tucker, he love's everything to do with firewood......


----------



## Dobish (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## blacktail (Dec 8, 2016)

Was out Monday as an extra set of eyes for someone else on a late muzzleloader hunt.


----------



## Swedishchef (Dec 24, 2016)

I will start posting here next week. I am currently down south but will be back nOrth in a week or so. Ice road and northern lights time.

A


----------



## Swedishchef (Dec 24, 2016)

By the way, SUPER nice pictures of your areas. Someone should compile a road trip map so we could have a Hearth.com tour / vacation

A


----------



## begreen (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas to you and your family Andrew.


----------



## Swedishchef (Dec 26, 2016)

lakeroadster said:


> Here's a photo looking South from our great room today
> 
> View attachment 191212


OMG.....Soooooo beautiful.

By the way, Merry Christmas to you as well BG.

A


----------



## snavematt (Dec 26, 2016)

From the back of my house







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobish (Dec 27, 2016)

lakeroadster said:


> Here's a photo looking South from our great room today
> 
> View attachment 191212



is that princeton?


----------



## Dobish (Dec 27, 2016)

lakeroadster said:


> It is indeed.  We didn't get down your way to see the Christmas Parade this year...  that's been a tradition..


i love your part of the state... i have a lot of fond memories of skiing in the collegiate peaks.


----------



## Squisher (Jan 2, 2017)

Here's out my living room window this morning.  Of note, the big blooms of vapour in the pick are from a pellet plant. Pinnacle pellets new plant in Lavington, BC.


----------



## begreen (Jan 2, 2017)

Nice view!


----------



## Lake Girl (Jan 2, 2017)

Squisher said:


> Here's out my living room window this morning.  Of note, the big blooms of vapour in the pick are from a pellet plant. Pinnacle pellets new plant in Lavington, BC....



So when are you switching to pellets?


----------



## Squisher (Jan 2, 2017)

Ha. Not anytime soon I think. But I still think the factory is kind of cool.  I've lived in this valley my whole life and in my lifetime it's gone from endless beehive mill burners burning off all the mills waste constantly to now a high tech new pellet plant. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Lake Girl (Jan 2, 2017)

Squisher said:


> Ha. Not anytime soon I think. But I still think the factory is kind of cool.  I've lived in this valley my whole life and in my lifetime it's gone from endless beehive mill burners burning off all the mills waste constantly to now a high tech new pellet plant. Pretty awesome.


It is pretty awesome...  Did the mill burners produce another form of energy?  Burned in a boiler to provide heat or as part of a co-gen that produced electricity?  A local mill had a rather large pile of shavings and saw dust that they just sold for horse bedding.  Talked to the manager about 4 or 5 years ago to see if they had explored a pellet option ... they weren't too interested at the time.  May be hauling their waste to the pellet mill in Atikokan now...


----------



## Squisher (Jan 2, 2017)

For decades and decades the beehive burners just burned off all the mill slag just to get rid of it. The only thing they produced was ashes and pollution. 

Now there's this pellet plant here. And a co-gen plant about an hr away. 

Where I live there's still a half dozen or so really big sawmill and plywood plants nearby. When I was growing up there was probably double that at least.


----------



## Lake Girl (Jan 2, 2017)

All it takes is someone to look at the situation from a slightly different viewpoint and good things can happen!


----------



## Squisher (Jan 2, 2017)

I remember as a kid(I'm only42) there being ash all over the white snow constantly. We lived on the 'hill' above town which was still right in the village and you could watch the beehive burners glowing out of our living room window. I grew up in Lumby BC which at that time had  3-5 active sawmills within its village limits. And big ones Weyerhaeuser, crown zellerbach, companies like these. Massive wood exporters.


----------



## Lake Girl (Jan 2, 2017)

Think I'd rather have ash particulate rather than dealing with the emissions from oil refineries, tire plant, etc that were near where I lived.  Had to drive by daily to get to work.

When I moved to fairly remote Northwestern Ontario, figured most of the nasty emissions were left down east.  Pulp and paper mills are just as nasty


----------



## Squisher (Jan 2, 2017)

Ugh. I bet. Industry doesn't come without its costs that's for sure.


----------



## begreen (Jan 6, 2017)

Winter evening shot from last night


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 6, 2017)

begreen said:


> Winter evening shot from last night
> View attachment 192075



I still look forward most eagerly to your spring flower pics every year . . . since you tend to post these when all is still white, gray and brown here in Maine . . . it's always nice to see the splash of color.


----------



## begreen (Jan 6, 2017)

firefighterjake said:


> I still look forward most eagerly to your spring flower pics every year . . . since you tend to post these when all is still white, gray and brown here in Maine . . . it's always nice to see the splash of color.


Thanks. We've planted the yard for winter color too.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 8, 2017)

begreen said:


> Thanks. We've planted the yard for winter color too.
> View attachment 192131



Nice . . . other than the blue sky, green pine needles and red cardinal at the feeder everything outside in my dooryard is white, brown and gray.


----------



## begreen (Jan 18, 2017)

Palouse Falls in eastern WA last week. Look closely and see if you can spot the photographer. (Hint he is tiny in this picture)


----------



## Squisher (Jan 18, 2017)

It is very much winter here.  Here's my 'rustic' barn.


----------



## begreen (Jan 18, 2017)

Nice view to wake up to when there's a warm fire heating the house.


----------



## Squisher (Jan 18, 2017)

Yah I like that old barn but I think it's days are numbered. I'm thinking I should take it down before it falls down. We have two miniature(Mediterranean)donkeys that use it for shelter. They are my wife's. I'm more into horses myself. 
We definetly enjoy the views from our home, but I prefer the summertime version honestly.


----------



## Squisher (Jan 18, 2017)

Here's what mini asses look like, in case anyone was wondering. They are hard to dislike, but I do my best orrr worst to cut them no slack.


----------



## Greenmonster304 (Feb 1, 2017)

This is our Friday night spot in the summer.  That's my 6 year old daughter out there on her paddle board.  Can't wait for summer!


----------



## Fish On (Feb 3, 2017)

Here's my backyard


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 3, 2017)

Gorgeous back yard!  Can I come visit when it's warmer?


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 12, 2017)

It has been a while since I have been on this forum. And I miss it. Badly.

You all seem to love in beautiful places. Truly beautiful. 

Here are some more pictures of my current location. The one with the sun is the first sunrise of 2017. For approximately a month we would have a 3 hour window of light in the sky, like a 3 hour sunrise that never rose. The one of the ice fog is when the temperature hit -42 C. By the way, nothing likes -42. Not a truck, not a human and not utility bills.

Glad to be back.

Andrew


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Feb 12, 2017)

I haven't seen actual -40s temps and don't want to.  Wind chill is bad enough!


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 20, 2017)

Swedishchef said:


> The one of the ice fog is when the temperature hit -42 C. By the way, nothing likes -42. Not a truck, not a human and not utility bills.


You forgot water lines  Had ours freeze a few years ago when we had two weeks straight of -40/-50C temps.  Kids at home at Christmas/New Years and had a great time throwing boiling water at their Dad ... instantly turned to ice!  (disclaimer... they tried it out before throwing it at Dad and he volunteered!)

Glad to hear you and the family are settling in OK.  CBC had interesting news item from your region ... a throat singer, a sealskin jacket and a Facebook ban.   http://www.citynews.ca/2017/02/02/inuk-singer-says-facebook-suspended-account-seal-fur-photo/  shows the photo of the jacket ... beautiful!  Folks that don't live in those extreme temps don't understand that furs and sealskin provide one of the best protections against wind and cold.  http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north/nunavut-seamstress-96-years-old-qaapik-attagutsiak-1.3935693    Get those mukluks yet?


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 20, 2017)

From my ride yesterday . . . wind turbines in Freedom, Maine.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 20, 2017)

Well, for us old house nuts, sometimes views _of _the house beat views _from _the house.  Three of these houses, my current abode being the sole exception, have played roles of national importance.  Bragging rights to anyone who can ID them, and their role in our national history.


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 20, 2017)

Rainy day so I'll play...
I cheated ... second one is Thompson-Neely House that served as a hospital during Winter 1776/77
http://www.washingtoncrossingpark.org/park/thompson-neely-house-farmstead-upper-park/

The first one is Keith House ... Washington's headquarters  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keith_House-Washington's_Headquarters
Scrolled through National Historic Register Berks County

Clues for the other two?  County? Time period?


----------



## Ashful (Feb 20, 2017)

Good research.  The Thompson house was more notably known as Decision House.  

The third is a farm that was once recognized as the oldest Heritage Farm in the country.  The fourth is just another old house, of no real national importance, other than extreme testing of two Ashfords 30's.   [emoji14]


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ashful said:


> Well, for us old house nuts, sometimes views _of _the house beat views _from _the house.  Three of these houses, my current abode being the sole exception, have played roles of national importance.  Bragging rights to anyone who can ID them, and their role in our national history.
> 
> View attachment 194977
> 
> ...


I see homes like that and get immediately stressed out as my 'free time' flitters away!


----------



## Ashful (Feb 21, 2017)

All a matter of perspective, I guess.  In my opinion, free time exists to work on these old houses.  What do normal folks do to fill their Saturday, when they live in a modern low-maintenance vinyl McMansion?


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 22, 2017)

All homes need maintenance ... some more than others.  Ashful's hobby seems to be an old house; sportbikerider likely spends time fixing up and maintaining his ride


----------



## begreen (Feb 22, 2017)

A completely different view to warm up your day. Santa Monica.


----------



## Sprinter (Feb 22, 2017)

begreen said:


> Palouse Falls in eastern WA last week. Look closely and see if you can spot the photographer. (Hint he is tiny in this picture)
> 
> View attachment 193018


Not too many places he could be!  Been to Palouse Falls many times when we lived at Richland, but not in winter. Being a bit of a geology buff, I enjoyed studying the geology of that area.  Very interesting.  Haystack Rock at Cannon Beach (and others) was "floated" all the way down over 300 miles with one of the Missoula Floods that also formed those falls, to illustrate the power of those events.

Nice pic.


----------



## vinny11950 (Sep 28, 2017)

Rode my bicycle in Flushing Meadows Park a few weeks ago, right before the tennis open.  The park was built by Robert Moses on top of an ash landfill to host the 1939/40 World's Fair.

The very famous Unisphere made by US Steel Corp.  The best argument for companies sponsoring art - companies may become diminished or forgotten, but art can endure much longer and serve as a reminder of what great a company was. 










This is the Rocket Thrower



Twilight shots of the Pool of Industry looking out to the tennis stadium






And the pavilion


----------



## fbelec (Sep 28, 2017)

beautiful. the Unisphere nice with the water in front.


----------



## begreen (Sep 29, 2017)

Up in the mountains a week ago. This route will be closed in another month or two.


----------



## Dobish (Sep 29, 2017)

I call this one "the butt tree"


----------



## fbelec (Sep 29, 2017)

begreen gorgeous that could be a post card. having a good time wish you were here


----------



## fbelec (Sep 29, 2017)

dobish you might have to put pants on that thing


----------



## begreen (Sep 29, 2017)

fbelec said:


> begreen gorgeous that could be a post card. having a good time wish you were here


WE are fortunate to have this is our relative backyard. Here is some early fall color in a shot from a friend that just went hiking up there.


----------



## Dobish (Oct 2, 2017)

fbelec said:


> dobish you might have to put pants on that thing


----------



## begreen (Oct 2, 2017)

Dobish said:


> View attachment 200791


Um, pants needed all the way around apparently.


----------



## Corey (Oct 5, 2017)

Sunset over the lake on likely one of the last (warm) kayak outings for the year.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 7, 2017)

Where is @lakegirl?


----------



## begreen (Oct 8, 2017)

Sunrise in our backyard a couple days ago. And this is just part of it. The whole sky was afire.


----------



## vinny11950 (Oct 8, 2017)

begreen said:


> Sunrise in our backyard a couple days ago. And this is just part of it. The whole sky was afire.
> 
> View attachment 201038



Nice.  Really nice.


----------



## Dobish (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## vinny11950 (Oct 9, 2017)

Dobish said:


> View attachment 201076



Great shot.  What lens, camera did you use?


----------



## Dobish (Oct 9, 2017)

vinny11950 said:


> Great shot.  What lens, camera did you use?


samsung Galaxy S8, panorama mode


----------



## vinny11950 (Oct 9, 2017)

Dobish said:


> samsung Galaxy S8, panorama mode



That's the one where you have to pan side to side?  I always mess that up.


----------



## Dobish (Oct 9, 2017)

vinny11950 said:


> That's the one where you have to pan side to side?  I always mess that up.


yeah, you can do a full 360º view. You can also go up and down with it too (great for tall buildings)

it also has a wide selfie mode


----------

